# Photo of my Seiko and Citizen collection.....so far



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

It started with a broken Swiss army watch (now repaired), got my little Citizen family together as seen in another thread. Since my collection has expanded somewhat to include Seiko I thought I would start a new place to post photos including a DeepBlue Sea Ram.









My new favorite is the Seiko SUN025 (white face).


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Really liking that new GMT, great collection :yes:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Now that is a collection, very nice indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Some really cool kit there. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Cool collection some cracking watches there , you must have found it tough to fine a ray mears as they done come up to often


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

If you were to blank out the names on these watches, you really couldn't tell them aparts from, Tags, Tudors, etc. They are top quality watches for very reasonable money. I had look at a Citizen Royal Marines Commando Titinum ltd edtion yesterday, I put up against Tudor and was shockingly surprised!. Citizen £500. Tudor £3000!.

I have a couple Tags but seem to end up wearing my Citizen more often.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent collection, everything on there is right up my street, nice one mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Excellent collection. I have a Seiko but not a Citizen, note to self.......buy a Citizen :yes:


----------



## AVFC (Aug 21, 2015)

That souno25 is sweet. Great collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## geller (Nov 10, 2015)

Try Yorkshire Watch company excellent range.


----------



## Dimitar (Aug 26, 2015)

Very nice collection! Bravo!


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

Excellent collection. I've always wanted the citizen royal marines watch! Very cool


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Lovely stuff there, well done


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

A great collection there! :thumbsup:


----------



## davethepitch (Jan 7, 2016)

Very nice collection.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Really nice collection, not a single watch there I wouldn't want to own. My most precious/ sentimental watch is a Citizen automatic, had it coming up to 16 years now, worn at least twice a week every week and never had a single problem with it (touch wood!)


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Just thought I would post a couple of pics again. This one shows my SNZH with replacement blue bezel insert, SUN021P1 on the SUN019P1 bracelet and looks fantastic (the rubber strap is really comfortable though - shown next to the de-shrouded 019), the Autozilla on Isofrane and a couple of my sales forum buys back on bracelets, the Blumo has the Marinemaster clasp fitted as well.










The next one is the collection as it stands today.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome collection, nice one mate :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice collection you have there. Just a few miles down from me too!


----------



## Bucky1970 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi, new to the forum, seen the SUN025 glad to say I have one, I bought this abroad and have never seen the white one in the UK. Anyone selling these at home?P.s rest of the collection is nice.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I picked up the SBBN015 yesterday. These are now my daily desk divers!


----------



## Audemars Freaket (May 29, 2016)

Absolutely love the OP's Nighthawk :notworthy:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Looking back, it's odd how taste changes! This is where i am today.


----------



## calgaunt (Nov 3, 2016)

Now that's a collection :thumbs_up:


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

All very nice. Don't have a Seiko diver myself although one has been on the wanted list for ages, it's just that other watches keep jumping up the list and I never get round to buying a Seiko diver. :yes:


----------



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

Some of my favourite watches in there, love the citizen commandos. Mint collection


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha , I collect these and some others. I love them so I have gone .... " Large Capacity " too in getting them.

" Citizens Aqualand " , and many others.

Those are very good looking collections you have there.

Aloha Longbike / Louis

Just a few of what I have.


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

LongBike said:


> Aloha , I collect these and some others. I love them so I have gone .... " Large Capacity " too in getting them.
> 
> " Citizens Aqualand " , and many others.
> 
> ...


 I love the way you stack them up :thumbs_up:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Gorgeous stuff. I was thinking about doing a SOTC soon but I feel inadequate now...!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow! Some great watches on display there. Good to see my PADI in there (somewhere)! :biggrin:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

geller said:


> Try Yorkshire Watch company excellent range.


 Try Creation Watches or SkyWatches - same range, half the price. :biggrin:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Excellent collection of Seiko and Citizen watches . :notworthy:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

LongBike, that is a real addiction you have there old bean...thanks for sharing your pics, I have something to aim for now!


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha electron , Thanks I think it is and continuing to get more. Can not get enough and always finding and repairing them. I think ..." An Addiction is well past by now "..... :yes: .

I need one more very hard to find one and maybe I'll collect other models ..." Did I actually say that .... :swoon: " , but I like all of them too.

electron ..... just how many do you think I have by now take a good hard guess .....? Let me know what your count might be.

Thanks and Aloha to you,

Louis


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Velizark0 said:


> I love the way you stack them up :thumbs_up:


 Aloha Sir, VelizarkO well is the other stack too and most are done ..... :thumbsup: . The problem is where to put them so I have to find one of these

or make one more to use. The first one was a Eye glass cabinet from a old shop I found like this one for ...$40.00 Bucks USD so I got it.

Probably use this one as a pattern and make one more. The one I looking into has .... 20 drawers in it but ... 16 already full so need more room yet.








Maybe one like this for now should do it ... :thumbsup: . O like this one >>


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

LongBike said:


> Aloha electron , Thanks I think it is and continuing to get more. Can not get enough and always finding and repairing them. I think ..." An Addiction is well past by now "..... :yes: .
> 
> I need one more very hard to find one and maybe I'll collect other models ..." Did I actually say that .... :swoon: " , but I like all of them too.
> 
> ...


 Judging on the storage facility you have posted, must be around 500?!!


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

electorn said:


> Judging on the storage facility you have posted, must be around 500?!!


 Aloha Sir, Well you were really quite close to it. ... It is .... 485 and still more to do yet. Some are needing to be checked yet and a few are just ...Totally Dead ( 11 ) .

Not all Aqualand's but many others also. Pocket watch's , No Dress watch's , etc. I grab what I can but not big money involved ... free or parts and then fiddle with them.

Aqualand 's maybe around ....150 or so. ... ???

Good guess too electorn

Aloha Sir LongBike / Louis



LongBike said:


> Aloha Sir, Well you were really quite close to it. ... It is .... 485 and still more to do yet. Some are needing to be checked yet and a few are just ...Totally Dead ( 11 ) .
> 
> Not all Aqualand's but many others also. Pocket watch's , No Dress watch's , etc. I grab what I can but not big money involved ... free or parts and then fiddle with them.
> 
> ...


 Aloha , If youngetany and need help just letme know about it and I can help you with it ....... No Problem


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Velizark0 said:


> I love the way you stack them up :thumbs_up:


 OH , One more stack to add to all this .


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

LongBike said:


> OH , One more stack to add to all this .
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/31224822512


 U need a wooden shed for them artytime:

I'll never call what I have a collection after your pictures :baby:


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Velizark0 said:


> U need a wooden shed for them artytime:
> 
> I'll never call what I have a collection after your pictures :baby:


 A oha Sir , Well what you have is very good and they are all yours too. My wife say you just got out of hand.... :swoon: , but I said ..... I love them too.

Aloha LongBike / Louis


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Nearly at the end of January, here is the state of play..and every one of them is a keeper (for now anyway!).

Still waiting on the Tuna-Sharkey, which has dropped of the tracking website as "not found" - fingers crossed it will still turn up, and the Blue Lagoon Samurai - due in February some time. Oh, I forgot about the Citizen BN0151 still on order from Amazon, that one is due sometime in February as well.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Changed things up a bit. This is it until I thin them down. I don't really know where I am going to go from here though.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

electorn said:


> Changed things up a bit. This is it until I thin them down. I don't really know where I am going to go from here though.


 I've got an idea of where you';l go: you'll add more and more and more and more...!


----------



## kum (Apr 19, 2017)

Allow me to present my Seiko & Citizen collection


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

I thought it about time to post a new collection update. There are a couple of of other brand additions but still mainly Seiko/Citizen based.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, I have spent a lot of time recently on my Seiko habit - not sure how long these will be part of the collection but here they are; my Citizens are all safely in their beds!


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice collection you have going on there.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

LongBike said:


> Aloha , I collect these and some others. I love them so I have gone .... " Large Capacity " too in getting them.
> 
> " Citizens Aqualand " , and many others.
> 
> ...


 Crazy to me, 90% of them look like the same exact watch.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

electorn said:


> Nearly at the end of January, here is the state of play..and every one of them is a keeper (for now anyway!).
> 
> Still waiting on the Tuna-Sharkey, which has dropped of the tracking website as "not found" - fingers crossed it will still turn up, and the Blue Lagoon Samurai - due in February some time. Oh, I forgot about the Citizen BN0151 still on order from Amazon, that one is due sometime in February as well.


 Hello electorn.

Just read your bit about looking for a blue lagoon samurai. I know we are much later on in the year, and I hope you have managed to find your Samurai in the mean time. I recently spoke to Seiko UK (a week ago) about a serial number on my SRPB11J1, she informed me that all of the blue lagoon samurai's from Seiko AD's have been sold out world wide. I have also been looking for the blue lagoon samurai but I am now looking down the non AD route.

Regards Paul.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks Paul, I had the Samurai but I admit I never jelled with it. First impression out of the box was "WOW" the dial is amazing, then the love died out for some reason. If the style suits you it is a great watch, it just turned out to not be my cup of tea in the end.

Keep your eye out around the forums, they do appear now and again. If I see one I will let you know.


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> Crazy to me, 90% of them look like the same exact watch.


 Moonphase .... Basically they are but Dials are different and Model numbers.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

LongBike said:


> Moonphase .... Basically they are but Dials are different and Model numbers.


 Crazy. Lol

But all my friends and family think the same of me and my modest collection.

"They're all the same. All they do is tell the time.!"

Reality is, they're right. Lol


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Time for another update. Things have moved on a bit. I have been very fortunate to, at the ripe old age of 51, have saved enough and had a couple of payouts to splash out a bit. I still have a mixed bag of Seiko, Citizen, Casio, Bulova, Fortis, Sinn an impostor (Merkur) but I have indulged myself with the love them or hate them Rolex stuff. All of these get worn regularly and I will be hard pressed to thin them out.


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Lovely but what's the 7mins past4 all about just wondering.



A2orry said:


> Lovely but what's the 7mins past4 all about just wondering.


 I'm guessing you just ocd on time keeping.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Early knock off from work!



A2orry said:


> Lovely but what's the 7mins past4 all about just wondering.
> 
> I'm guessing you just ocd on time keeping.


 Early knock off from work!


----------



## tx101 (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow, nice collection

Seiko, Rolex and a couple inbetween :thumbsup:


----------

